# Hi, from California



## Miranda (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi group, after millions of failed diets I found this site and forum, I currently weigh 238 and I'm here to change with your help... so I guess Hii


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Miranda* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miranda (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Prince, your awake early


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Cali member here too. Enjoy your stay.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

glad your here...a lot of info here so feel free 2 pick some members brains 4 some help...


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------

